# Weed Wacking and new Vinyl Fence



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone have a suggestions on what to do along new vinyl fence to protect it from my weed wacker so it won't get damaged? I would like something I could ride my lawnmower over next to border so maybe I wouldn't even have to weed wack. Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## fieldhand1 (Jan 4, 2018)

i use roundup. i have a neighbor that likes to use his weedeater on my fence. the fence is mine and is on my abstract. so i use roundup on both my and his side. no need to use a weedeater.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

My wife won't let me use round-up because she doesn't want to see dead grass next to fence. LOL


----------



## fieldhand1 (Jan 4, 2018)

i get lawn paint at lowes. spray on with pump up sprayer.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does the paint look real? That sounds easy to put on with sprayer about 6" away from fence. Hum.... Just have to protect fence from paint..


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

A lot of work, but there is this:

https://www.fencearmor.com/articles/why-stop-at-preservative-use-fence-guards/

I just use care with the trimmer and angle it downward to the ground at the wooden poles.
25 years and mine still look good.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

You can put bricks/concrete underneath the edges of the fence. This can help slow decay of the bottom of the fence, prevent digging (if you have dogs) and minimize weeds underneath the fence.

Then, you can pull back a bit on your weed trimming where it's not hitting the fence.


----------



## fieldhand1 (Jan 4, 2018)

yes silverado4, the paint looks good like a 20 foot car paint job. not so much on my side as it is on my neighbors to keep them happy. a roundup of 2% mix works well. not a burn down but a slow kill.


----------

